

Announcing autonib2cib - klaaspieter
http://www.annema.me/blog/post/announcing-autonib2cib

======
hvs
Forgive my ignorance, but after readying this article I still have no idea
what it is.

~~~
ninh
Cappuccino has this neat feature of being able to use nibs that you create in
Interface Builder by converting it to their own format cib (iirc for web
optimization, at least I've noticed .cib filesizes in general be
(significantly) smaller than their .nib counterparts, but this could be
coincidental).

Normally you use a commandline tool called nib2cib for this which you had to
execute everytime you changed your nib to get a corresponding updated cib.
This arguably breaks the workflow a bit (it's pretty easy to forget to do a
nib2cib after modifying your nib). The tool Klaas Pieter created aims to
eliminate that extra step by watching your resources directory for changed
nibs if I've understood correctly. Once it detects a changed nib it will run
nib2cib for you on that nib for a fresh cib.

~~~
klaaspieter
Cibs are indeed web optimized format. Thanks for the explanation.

------
koudelka
Could solve this pretty easily with <https://github.com/mynyml/watchr>, I'd
imagine.

~~~
klaaspieter
Didn't know about this. I have thought about extending my example to run user
defined commands on user defined files. Obviously someone beat me to it.

Thanks for the link.

